# MS Access Sicherheit entfernen



## Neumi5694 (28. Apr 2015)

Hallo
Bis vor einiger Zeit hab ich für meine DB noch eine eigene System.mdw mit User und Passwort verwendet.
Ab einem bestimmten Punkt sollte das Ganze dann ohne funktionieren. Manuell hab ich dann für die Muster-DB den Besitzer gewechselt, alles ok.
Das Problem ist, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit Updates auf in der ungeschützten DB versehentlich immer noch mit dem Custom-User gemacht hab. Die DB selbst ist ungeschützt, die meisten Tabellen darin auch, aber eben nicht ALLE. Die durch automatische Updates neu erstellten gehören dem Custom-User.

Das direkt in MS Access hinzubiegen ist kein Problem. Aber es sollte automatisch über das Java-Programm funktionieren.
Hab ich hier irgend eine Möglichkeit, von Java aus den Besitzer der Tabellen zu ändern?

Für den Zugriff verwende ich JIntegra / JAdoZoom, ein alternativer Open Source Zugriff wäre aber auch ok.


----------

